
Amazon will run a multi-season Lord of the Rings prequel TV series - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/11/amazon-will-run-a-multi-season-lord-of-the-rings-prequel-tv-series/
======
sevensor
"Prequel" would seem to imply that this is not ancient history -- the
Silmarillon, Beren and Luthien, the fall of Numenor -- but rather the events
in between the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings. The fight against the
Necromancer? Aragorn and the Rangers of the North? Balin's attempted return to
Moria? There's not a lot linking these stories together. Christopher Tolkein
is going to have to "discover" a lot more of his late father's material to
make a show with a story arc.

